
Python Qt tutorial: Create a (working!) chat client - mherrmann
https://build-system.fman.io/python-qt-tutorial
======
vanous
Can I make all three platforms installers on Linux or do I need Windows and
macOSX for the specific installers?

~~~
mherrmann
You need Windows and MacOS.

